# Toughest Division in College Football this year



## LanierSpots (Aug 2, 2010)

I know its early and we have not even taken a snap yet but looking out in the crystal ball, can you argue with the fact that the SEC West will be the toughest division in college football this season?

Not taking anything away from the east or the others but with Ole Miss getting some push with the new QB, looks like there are 5 possible contenders..

LSU
Auburn
Arkansas
Bama
Ole Miss
Miss State


Is there a tougher division?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not going to be tough Bama will win the west!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Acc coastal ain't too shabby...

GT, VT, UNC, Miami... All of those teams are preseason top 20 and I'll be pretty shocked if they're not all ranked at the end of the year.  Hoping for a good showing from UNC in that CFA game to open the season against LSU.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 2, 2010)

SEC West..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Eh, I kinda think Arkansas is overrated.  We'll see.  And auburn has a chance to be pretty good but they were just 8-5 last year.  They have a very favorable schedule this year, though.  Everything is at home for them.  We'll get a good look at the two divisions when carolina plays lsu.  That will settle some arguments.  Obviously, Alabama is better than all of the other teams in both the sec west and the acc coastal.  However, I think vt or gt is as good or better than any of the other teams in either league.

If I had to guess at ranking the top 4 teams from each division together I would go:
Bama
Vt
Gt
Lsu
Unc
Auburn
Miami
Arkansas

After that the bottom of the sec west is definitely better than the bottom of the acc coastal.  Now I know you sec guys won't have anything to do with that, but that's how I feel.  Like I said, I'm hoping unc can put up a good showing against lsu in the dome to give the acc coastal some much needed cred.  Until we win a game like that, we will not be thought of in these kinds of debates.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Eh, I kinda think Arkansas is overrated.  We'll see.  And auburn has a chance to be pretty good but they were just 8-5 last year.  They have a very favorable schedule this year, though.  Everything is at home for them.  We'll get a good look at the two divisions when carolina plays lsu.  That will settle some arguments.  Obviously, Alabama is better than all of the other teams in both the sec west and the acc coastal.  However, I think vt or gt is as good or better than any of the other teams in either league.
> 
> If I had to guess at ranking the top 4 teams from each division together I would go:
> Bama
> ...


I watched UNC play acouple times last year and their D looked Ahhite! I dont think they have enough to beat LSU. The game will be too fast for UNC!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Unc's defense is very very good.  It's their offense that hasn't ever done much.  I think there will be more of that this year, but their defense is good enough to keep them in every game.  Fwiw, I think that game will be pretty darn good and most likely low scoring.  Just hope it's not ugly.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Unc's defense is very very good.  It's their offense that hasn't ever done much.  I think there will be more of that this year, but their defense is good enough to keep them in every game.  Fwiw, I think that game will be pretty darn good and most likely low scoring.  Just hope it's not ugly.



Thats why I watched them the second time their D is good. Like you said their O isnt all that so I think after halftime LSU will run away with it. I could be wrong though Les Miles is LSU's coach


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I could be wrong though Les Miles is LSU's coach


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably the SEC west.  I don't know how much i buy the Aburun or Arkansas hype but that's why they play the games.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 2, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Eh, I kinda think Arkansas is overrated.  We'll see.  And auburn has a chance to be pretty good but they were just 8-5 last year.  They have a very favorable schedule this year, though.  Everything is at home for them.  We'll get a good look at the two divisions when carolina plays lsu.  That will settle some arguments.  Obviously, Alabama is better than all of the other teams in both the sec west and the acc coastal.  However, I think vt or gt is as good or better than any of the other teams in either league.
> 
> If I had to guess at ranking the top 4 teams from each division together I would go:
> Bama
> ...



LOL Doc.  I cant believe you would put GT over LSU.  Even the homer you are.  

I personally dont know what Auburn or Ark will have.  Same with LSU.  But we will  know in a few weeks.  As far as schedule, Other than Auburns games being home games, they have a tough schedule

Bama
Ark
LSU
Georgia
South Carolina
Clemson
Ole Miss

All will be tough games...  Though most are at home.  

But like you said, we will see.

Personally, we will see what UNC has.  Just a lot of hype right now...


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2010)

SEC west then the ACC coastal . We will see how good they both are early with UNC vs LSU , Miami vs OSU , Bama vs PSU , VT vs BSU and Miami vs Pitt game.


----------



## chadair (Aug 2, 2010)

LSU has got to be the most overrated school in college football with Les Mikes coachin. I'm still not sold on Houston Nutt or Cheezit. Petrino is the one coach next to Saban that worries me.
 as far as the ACC goes, it's still the ACC


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2010)

chadair said:


> LSU has got to be the most overrated school in college football with Les Mikes coachin. I'm still not sold on Houston Nutt or Cheezit. Petrino is the one coach next to Saban that worries me.
> as far as the ACC goes, it's still the ACC



x2 all the way.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL Doc.  I cant believe you would put GT over LSU.  Even the homer you are.
> 
> I personally dont know what Auburn or Ark will have.  Same with LSU.



If you don't know what lsu has then why is it hard to believe I put gt over them?  I know what gt has... Acc championship rings and a lot of offensive weapons returning.

If you're referring to the peach bowl from two years ago, neither team is the same.

And yes, the teams they play are tough.  I was just meaning that everything is at home for them.

Stacy, put a sock in it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

None of these guys will ever admit that anything ACC is better than SEC Doc, it's just not going to happen.   I think Bama is ahead of VT or GT but beatable by either.  ACC is loaded this year but it's almost all in the coastal.  I think we have 5 teams in the top 25 by the end of the year 4 from the coastal.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't believe the ACC is even in this debate haha. ok enough of that silly stuff.....SEC West by far. I'm a dawg fan but with bama, auburn, arkansas, lsu, and ole miss?????? that's gonna be fun to watch and then throw in uf, uga, and some other east teams.....sec is always the most fun to watch.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

I love how eveyrone is jumping on the LSU bandwagon.  They have most of the offense coming back and lost some defense.  They didnt finish the season ranked and had the 3rd worst scoring offense in the SEC and the worst total offense.  Yep thats the offense I want coming back.  They were middle of the pack on D.


----------



## bonaireboy (Aug 3, 2010)

ACC Coastal is not far behind the SEC West and far ahead of the SEC East this pre-season. I think UF will be just fine with out Tebow. UGA is Qb has no snaps and they dont have a WR or RB returing that has ever had 1000 yrd season, then throw in a brand new def....the east is down this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> ACC Coastal is not far behind the SEC West and far ahead of the SEC East this pre-season. I think UF will be just fine with out Tebow. UGA is Qb has no snaps and they dont have a WR or RB returing that has ever had 1000 yrd season, then throw in a brand new def....the east is down this year.



I think you may be the only person who sees A.J. and King/Ealy as evidence that we will struggle.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Considering none of the three played in more than 10 games last season (only nine for Ealey), I like their chances this year.


----------



## bonaireboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Im just saying....all the hype for a team that has a new qb, new def to learn and not a skilled player that "has" produced a 1000 yrds in a season. those are just facts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

ACC? REALLY????

Ok, now how do I get this coffee out of my keyboard...


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2010)

SEC west is definitely the toughest, followed by ACC coastal.  There will be some nice games for both division.  If UNC beats LSU and gets rocked at home by Tech, that will be very telling.

Tech has a heck of a tough schedule, @UNC, @Clemson, @VT, @UGA, Miami, Virginia... Gonna be tough to produce the same season they had last year.  If they do, they will certainly be top 10 again.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> Im just saying....all the hype for a team that has a new qb, new def to learn and not a skilled player that "has" produced a 1000 yrds in a season. those are just facts.



Where is this hype you speak of? So far, everyone in this thread agrees that the SEC West looks to be the best division.

Better question: Where are all GT's returning 1000 yard producers?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> Im just saying....all the hype for a team that has a new qb, new def to learn and not a skilled player that "has" produced a 1000 yrds in a season. those are just facts.



What hype?  Who is even talking about UGA besides us, Joe, and you?

Every fan base's optimism is at its peak this time of year so there is nothing abnormal about us feeling good about what could be in store.  

I don't think anybody else is giving us any hype.

Murray and the D are legit concerns.  How much Murray struggles is a concern for me.  he will struggle.  The only question is how much and how badly.

Same thing with the D.  There will be some times that we are sitting there shaking our heads and the more reactionary among us might even call for Grantham or Richt's head.  There will be times that our boys confuse themselves trying to confuse the opposition.  There will be some big plays.  I think all reasonable UGA fans know this.  We are hoping that it is as minimal as it can be.

A.J. saw double coverage nearly all the time last year and missed a few games.  he was still one of the most dominant receivers in the country.  Ealy didn't even start his first game until midway through the season and King missed some time due to injury.  They all three still turned in good seasons.

What you said was true, it's just not the whole truth.


----------



## bonaireboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Better question: Where are all GT's returning 1000 yard producers? ummm he will touch the ball every snap


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Where is this hype you speak of? So far, everyone in this thread agrees that the SEC West looks to be the best division.
> 
> Better question: Where are all GT's returning 1000 yard producers?



Josh Nesbitt and Anthony Allen have both produced 1,000 yard rushing seasons.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> Better question: Where are all GT's returning 1000 yard producers? ummm he will touch the ball every snap



And you'd take Josh Nesbitt over AJ, King, and Ealey?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Josh Nesbitt and Anthony Allen have both produced 1,000 yard rushing seasons.



I just looked at last year's stats. When did Allen rush for 1000?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> And you'd take Josh Nesbitt over AJ, King, and Ealey?



yup. he plays the more important position and is the unequivocal leader of the team.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 3, 2010)

Really can't argue against the original post as far as the east/west. As a Tennessee fan Tennessee lost to Alabama, Auburn and Ole Miss last year. Tennessee only lost the Florida in the east and handle rest of the east real easy.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 3, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I love how eveyrone is jumping on the LSU bandwagon.  They have most of the offense coming back and lost some defense.  *They didnt finish the season ranked* and had the 3rd worst scoring offense in the SEC and the worst total offense.  Yep thats the offense I want coming back.  They were middle of the pack on D.



 you guys are funny.  LSU finished the season ranked 17th . How did the 2 teams that played in the SEC championship game do against average SEC teams last year ?   The SEC east is closer to the 
ACC Coastal then the coastal is to the SEC west.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I just looked at last year's stats. When did Allen rush for 1000?


I'm sorry... he had a combined 1,000+ yards and 23 total TD's in 2 years at Louisville.

I was thinking he only played one year there.  My bad.

Still, I'll give you a crisp $100 bill if he stays healthy this year and doesn't have 1,000 yards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> you guys are funny.  LSU finished the season ranked 17th . How did the 2 teams that played in the SEC championship game do against average SEC teams last year ?   The SEC east is closer to the
> ACC Coastal then the coastal is to the SEC west.



Your right my bad on the ranking.  Check the other stats though.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm sorry... he had a combined 1,000+ yards and 23 total TD's in 2 years at Louisville.
> 
> I was thinking he only played one year there.  My bad.
> 
> Still, I'll give you a crisp $100 bill if he stays healthy this year and doesn't have 1,000 yards.




I don't have any $100 bills to throw around, but I'd be willing to bet that Ealey, King, and AJ all have 1000 yard seasons if they stay healthy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I love how eveyrone is jumping on the LSU bandwagon.  They have most of the offense coming back and lost some defense.  They didnt finish the season ranked and had the 3rd worst scoring offense in the SEC and the worst total offense.  Yep thats the offense I want coming back.  They were middle of the pack on D.



Funny.  I remember a few years back when GT was suppose to dismantle LSU in a bowl game.  Its just talent level.  They have more talent.  Period.  Then and now.

GT's program is not even in the same league with LSU.  And I hate LSU


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

My point was that you can't say "the east is down" based on those facts. 
-Nobody knows how well Murray will do, but I'd also be willing to bet his numbers will be better than Cox's. 
-Can anyone really say the new defense won't be better than last years? Seriously?
-Do you think any of the returning skilled position players will put up better numbers than last year? See my previous post.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> My point was that you can't say "the east is down" based on those facts.
> -Nobody knows how well Murray will do, but Im betting his numbers will be better than Cox's.
> -Can anyone really say the new defense won't be better than last years? Seriously?
> -Do you think any of the returning skilled position players will put up better numbers than last year? I don't have any $100 bills to throw around, but I'd be willing to bet that Ealey, King, and AJ all have 1000 yard seasons if they stay healthy.



the east was down last year, too, though.  and now the two best programs in the division have guys starting that have never taken meaningful snaps.

agree with you that murray is likely to outperform cox, but that's not saying much.  I saw somewhere posted that both David Greene and Matt Stafford both lost 4 games in their first year as starters.

also, I'm not sure if both king and ealey will get 1000, but I'm sure at leats one of them will.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Funny.  I remember a few years back when GT was suppose to dismantle LSU in a bowl game.  Its just talent level.  They have more talent.  Period.  Then and now.
> 
> GT's program is not even in the same league with LSU.  And I hate LSU



did you even watch that game?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the east was down last year, too, though.



Exactly....and the ACC Coastal was 2-1 against the SEC East, with one of the wins being your conference champion over the worst team in the whole SEC. So to say they are "far ahead" is absurd. Comparable - yes.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Exactly....and the ACC Coastal was 2-1 against the SEC East, with one of the wins being your conference champion over the worst team in the whole SEC. So to say they are "far ahead" is absurd. Comparable - yes.



individual games mean less than an overall season.  sometimes teams get up for games and sometimes they come out flat.  app state wasn't a better team than michigan.  ole miss hasn't been a better than florida.  that kind of stuff happens on "a given saturday."  plus, I never said anything about being "far ahead."

as a whole, the acc coastal had more quality teams than the sec east last year, imo.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> did you even watch that game?



You mean the game where LSU won 38-3?  Yea, I watched it for a while. Then it was useless to watch.. 

They have two National Championships in the past 10 years.  its not luck.  Its talent. As bad as I hate them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> You mean the game where LSU won 38-3?  Yea, I watched it for a while. Then it was useless to watch..
> 
> They have two National Championships in the past 10 years.  its not luck.  Its talent. As bad as I hate them.



so you watched our special teams give them the game?

special teams is still part of the team, I get that.  But it was not the typical beatdown where they just stuffed us and scored at will.  There were on-side kicks, botched fake attempts that weren't actually called by the coaching staff, etc.  It was the worst game I've ever seen from GT and it was typical Les Miles gamble calls that went his way.

I just don't think the fnial score reflected the talent difference as much as you think.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll take that bet that King, Ealey, and AJ all have 1000 yard seasons.  Ealey and AJ definitely if they stay healthy.  Two 1000 yard rushers come on!  Someone needs to get off the Kool Aid!!!  They have one of the best O lines in the country but will get AJ the ball a bunch too.  I think GA is being sold a little short this year, but still not sure how the D will be.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's obvious that from top to bottom the sec has been a dominant conference over the past decade, thanks to florida, lsu and alabama winning all the national championships, but I can't sit back and laugh at the acc, they do have a few very good programs of their own!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I never said anything about being "far ahead."



Nope.



bonaireboy said:


> ACC Coastal is not far behind the SEC West and far ahead of the SEC East this pre-season. I think UF will be just fine with out Tebow. UGA is Qb has no snaps and they dont have a WR or RB returing that has ever had 1000 yrd season, then throw in a brand new def....the east is down this year.



But he did.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I'll take that bet that King, Ealey, and AJ all have 1000 yard seasons.  Ealey and AJ definitely if they stay healthy.  Two 1000 yard rushers come on!  Someone needs to get off the Kool Aid!!!  They have one of the best O lines in the country but will get AJ the ball a bunch too.  I think GA is being sold a little short this year, but still not sure how the D will be.



Andrew your brother thinks we are getting too much "hype."


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I'll take that bet that King, Ealey, and AJ all have 1000 yard seasons.  Ealey and AJ definitely if they stay healthy.  Two 1000 yard rushers come on!  Someone needs to get off the Kool Aid!!!  They have one of the best O lines in the country but will get AJ the ball a bunch too.  I think GA is being sold a little short this year, but still not sure how the D will be.



You're right. I probably got a little carried away saying all three would, but I wouldn't say it's impossible. I'll take 2/3.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> did you even watch that game?



if by game you mean blowout then yea i watched it.....i hate tech and i felt bad for them(almost).....kinda looked like that 51-7 that uga put on tech a while back. uga's defense was bad last year but it handles tech's "amazing" offense


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> if by game you mean blowout then yea i watched it.....i hate tech and i felt bad for them(almost).....kinda looked like that 51-7 that uga put on tech a while back. uga's defense was bad last year but it handles tech's "amazing" offense



Handled... they lost by 6?  

How the 2nd best rushing team in the country throws 4 straight downs on the final drive is beyond me... UGA did very well in the 2nd quarter, but I wouldn't call that handled. Take a look at the 2nd half stats. (those 2 blair walsh fgs are what one the game)   Again, UGA did well and they beat Tech, not taking anything away from them. They have owned the jackets over the past 9 or 10 years or so.  

It's all in good fun.  Again the SEC west is the toughest conference, but the ACC is not the slouch the SEC guys claim it to be.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Andrew your brother thinks we are getting too much "hype."



I think their offense deserves some "hype" and we'll have to wait on the D!  It could still be a joke!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> if by game you mean blowout then yea i watched it.....i hate tech and i felt bad for them(almost).....kinda looked like that 51-7 that uga put on tech a while back. uga's defense was bad last year but it handles tech's "amazing" offense



You stop the fullback and you stop the tripple option.  At least in GT's case.  Take away the dive and you will probably beat them.

Our coaches did a lot of dumb things last year, martinez in particular, but they handled Tech perfectly.  They decided that if Tech was gonna beat us, they weren't gonna do it by using Dwyer up the middle and they decided that if Tech thought they could beat us passing, it was up to them to try.

Also, they decided that however we might lose the game, it was not going to be through Joe Cox turnovers.  They fed the ball to King and Ealy and used Tech's own apparoach against them.  They ate up clock and kept the Tech offense on the side line.  it doesn't matter how well they run it if they aren't on the field.

Now some of this could change if Tech ends up with a consistently legit passing threat.  PJ is a good enough coach that I have to believe that is coming down the pike.  But as of now, they probably aren't gonna beat you if you dare them to throw.  Especially not wth Bay Bay gone.

Note to the Tech fans.  I am in no way bashing or trying to provoke with this post.  That's just the situation as I see it.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 3, 2010)

benellisbe said:


> Handled... they lost by 6?
> 
> How the 2nd best rushing team in the country throws 4 straight downs on the final drive is beyond me... UGA did very well in the 2nd quarter, but I wouldn't call that handled. Take a look at the 2nd half stats. (those 2 blair walsh fgs are what one the game)   Again, UGA did well and they beat Tech, not taking anything away from them. They have owned the jackets over the past 9 or 10 years or so.
> 
> It's all in good fun.  Again the SEC west is the toughest conference, but the ACC is not the slouch the SEC guys claim it to be.



not sure if those fgs "one" the game but we def. won no doubt. i'd say handled cuz their lil rushing attack pretty much sucked. they had one guy rush pretty well and everyone else was under 50 yds. we had two guys over 150yds. atlantic crybaby conference or acc as you call them is awful....unc....their bball team would probably beat them on the field. vatech and miami and fla state are the only teams i even recognize in that conference...maybe a couple more.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2010)

I will agree that UGA's game plan went as they hoped.  They stuck to it and it worked well.  Who knows, if King didn't fumble it may have been a different outcome (same for Nesbitt). It was a close game and it was fun to watch. Again, congrats to the dogs (my wife has yet another year of bragging rights on me).


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I think their offense deserves some "hype" and we'll have to wait on the D!  It could still be a joke!



Absolutely.  But I don't think you are gonna find that to be the case.  At least not for the long haul.  Early on there will be some "What the..?" moments.  probably even by the end of the season.  Grantham is asking these boys to absorb a lot and he, Belin, and Lakatos have COMPLETELY changed the approach in all phases.  I'm not predicting miracles this season but I think we will be better.  Especially if we get a little luck with staying healthy.

But my point was, he said we were getting too much hype and you said we were being sold short.  I don't think anybody outside Dawg nation is hyping us.

Sorry, didn't mean to highjack the thread.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 3, 2010)

benellisbe said:


> I will agree that UGA's game plan went as they hoped.  They stuck to it and it worked well.  Who knows, if King didn't fumble it may have been a different outcome (same for Nesbitt). It was a close game and it was fun to watch. Again, congrats to the dogs (my wife has yet another year of bragging rights on me).



at least you married a smart girl  

just messin with ya...rivalries are fun....this one is more fun cuz ya'll aint uf


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> not sure if those fgs "one" the game but we def. won no doubt. i'd say handled cuz their lil rushing attack pretty much sucked. they had one guy rush pretty well and everyone else was under 50 yds. we had two guys over 150yds. atlantic crybaby conference or acc as you call them is awful....unc....their bball team would probably beat them on the field. vatech and miami and fla state are the only teams i even recognize in that conference...maybe a couple more.



I do not recognize your opinion.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2010)

It is her one character flaw... we all can't be perfect.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree that PJ's decision to throw there at the end looked questionable.  But had it worked, he's "genius."  That's how those things go.

Walsh's fgs were big but there is no way that you can say that he is the only reason we won.  I think all those rushing yards and what I mentioned in another post had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree that PJ's decision to throw there at the end looked questionable.  But had it worked, he's "genius."  That's how those things go.
> 
> Walsh's fgs were big but there is no way that you can say that he is the only reason we won.  I think all those rushing yards and what I mentioned in another post had a lot to do with it.



Or maybe our D-Line didnt show up?


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 3, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I do not recognize your opinion.



 only the one's that matter do


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Or maybe our D-Line didnt show up?



Yeah that and our O line was playing really, really well at the end of the year.  It wasn't just that Tech's D line didn't play well, our O line played extremely well.

I didn't watch a lot of yall's games last year, but Doc (who I trust as a credible source) said yall's D line wasn't very good all year.  Not just that night.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that and our O line was playing really, really well at the end of the year.  It wasn't just that Tech's D line didn't play well, our O line played extremely well.
> 
> I didn't watch a lot of yall's games last year, but Doc (who I trust as a credible source) said yall's D line wasn't very good all year.  Not just that night.



Yeah we couldn't put pressure on a QB all year..


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope that changes this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 3, 2010)

chadair said:


> LSU has got to be the most overrated school in college football with Les Mikes coachin. I'm still not sold on Houston Nutt or Cheezit. Petrino is the one coach next to Saban that worries me.
> as far as the ACC goes, it's still the ACC



Hit the nail on the head with LSU...


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2010)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hit the nail on the head with LSU...



Nobody here dislikes the Corndogs as much as I do but Les Miles has a better overall recored at LSU than Saban did.  He has two SEC West Championships, one SEC Championship and a National Championship.  He also has three 11 win or more seasons out of 5 total seasons.  He is 4-1 in bowl games where two of them were BCS bowls.  The only close bowl game he had was the loss which was by two points.

Though I hate to admit it, that is not overrated.  JMHO


----------



## chadair (Aug 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Nobody here dislikes the Corndogs as much as I do but Les Miles has a better overall recored at LSU than Saban did.  He has two SEC West Championships, one SEC Championship and a National Championship.  He also has three 11 win or more seasons out of 5 total seasons.  He is 4-1 in bowl games where two of them were BCS bowls.  The only close bowl game he had was the loss which was by two points.
> 
> Though I hate to admit it, that is not overrated.  JMHO



Les did well with Sabans players but LSU won a national championship despite their coach. I believe last years LSU team is what they are in for as long as Miles is coaching. Miles only won 11+ games his 1st 3 years. he has lost atotal of 9 games the last 2 seasons. And take away the ref's last year against UGA, and he loses 10 games.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 3, 2010)

LSU is a joke.  Last year they didn't beat a single team all year that was ranked at the end of the season, yet they still finished #17.  They got ran over by Washingtons offense, and they didn't even win a single game the year before.  Ya, they won, but only because UW beat themselves.  That great SEC defense gave up 478 total yards against a UW offense that wasn't very good.  LSU lost to every decent team they played, and they didn't beat anyone good.  They are rediulously overrated!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2010)

chadair said:


> Les did well with Sabans players but LSU won a national championship despite their coach. I believe last years LSU team is what they are in for as long as Miles is coaching. Miles only won 11+ games his 1st 3 years. he has lost atotal of 9 games the last 2 seasons. And take away the ref's last year against UGA, and he loses 10 games.



Like I said, no one here dislikes them as much as I do but I think you guys are a little overboard..  We will see how they do this year..   

My opinion is, they are still a very dangerous team.


----------



## bonnransr (Aug 4, 2010)

Alabama is gonna have a hard SEC road this year, I understand that 6 out of 8 sec opponents teams have a bye week before the Alabama game. If that is true then it will be a major accomplistment to repeat again this year. I have a very strong tie to that team and hope that they can but playing against two weeks of prep in those games will be tough.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 4, 2010)

ACC Coastal is the most competitive...SEC West has the better team in Bama.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> ACC Coastal is the most competitive...SEC West has the better team in Bama.



acc may be the most competitive within their own conference....not with other conferences. it will be fun to watch the lil kiddies tustle with one another....how cute


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 4, 2010)

ACC Coastal could be very good this year. Miami won't stay down forever, Tech has CPJ , VaTech will be fine with two stellar RBs and UNC is projected to have one of the best defenses in college football this season. Now if Butch Davis can only find a qb.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> acc may be the most competitive within their own conference....not with other conferences. it will be fun to watch the lil kiddies tustle with one another....how cute



Have fun in the toilet bowl again in shreveport.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Have fun in the Asthma bowl again in shreveport.



Fixed it for ya ! Could be the Weedwhacker Bowl too !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Have fun in the toilet bowl again in shreveport.



You make fun of the bowl that we played in as a way of pointing out that your team played in a more prestigeous bowl.  Even though your team lost to the team that went to a crappy bowl.  Interesting.  Especially in light of the SEC/ACC argument going on in this thread.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You make fun of the bowl that we played in as a way of pointing out that your team played in a more prestigeous bowl.  Even though your team lost to the team that went to a crappy bowl.  Interesting.  Especially in light of the SEC/ACC argument going on in this thread.



One game doesn't define a season...everyone drops one every now and then.  You gota admit 242's comments are a bit over the top..


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> One game doesn't define a season...everyone drops one every now and then.  You gota admit 242's comments are a bit over the top..



kinda like our record against tech!!! we are way over the top!  tech chokes at the end of the season...


----------



## cowboyup3321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ark has the most offensive players coming back and suppose to have the best recieving corps in the SEC... i dont know how much of there hype to believe but i think they will keep some teams up on there toes... there qb ryan mallet is a good one and with a good core of guys around him should put up some big number.. but they have no defense at all


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2010)

Its an interesting topic anyway.  No way we will really know until it gets late in the season.   There are some head to head match ups that will help us determine it.  haha


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> One game doesn't define a season...everyone drops one every now and then.  You gota admit 242's comments are a bit over the top..



There is truth in that.  I'm not seeing we were head and shoulders better than Tech, I'm just saying that I don't buy the, "We just had an off night." argument.

While one game doesn't define a season, talking junk about the team that beat you seems a bit, I don't know, over the top.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> acc may be the most competitive within their own conference....not with other conferences. it will be fun to watch the lil kiddies tustle with one another....how cute



I'm not starting an sec/acc war because I realize the sec usually has two teams that can go toe to toe with anyone in the country, but I'll keep the canes "cute" 5 National Championships since your last one!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is truth in that.  I'm not seeing we were head and shoulders better than Tech, I'm just saying that I don't buy the, "We just had an off night." argument.



I think if the two teams played 10 times, Tech would come out on top more often than not.  That's just my (slightly biased, but nevertheless pretty well-informed) opinion.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think if the two teams played 10 times, Tech would come out on top more often than not.  That's just my (slightly biased, but nevertheless pretty well-informed) opinion.



ok...well the last 10 years how many times did tech win??

you only get one shot a year...no redo's....no excuses.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> I'm not starting an sec/acc war because I realize the sec usually has two teams that can go toe to toe with anyone in the country, but I'll keep the canes "cute" 5 National Championships since your last one!



hey miami and va tech get my attention no matter what. even when miami had a couple slow years they are still scary just because they are the U. im a bit of a miami fan. actually bought tickets to the miami-gt game one year and went with some friends(tech fans)...wore miami shirt and all. of course miami won by about 30. i just hate tech that much that i dont care who they play i just want to see them lose


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Miami won't stay down forever, .



I'm not so sure about that. Miami enjoyed a brief shining point in time. That time was characterized by Miami being independant, playing many or all of the NC games at home in the Orange Bowl, UF being on probation, and a couple of excellent coaches. Currently, they don't have a stadium, their facilities are not great, they pay their head coach less than many SEC assistants make, and they have to compete in an actual conference thus, I don't know if they ever return to their previous high point. Heck, I don't know if they have ever won the ACC.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hey miami and va tech get my attention no matter what. even when miami had a couple slow years they are still scary just because they are the U. im a bit of a miami fan. actually bought tickets to the miami-gt game one year and went with some friends(tech fans)...wore miami shirt and all. of course miami won by about 30. i just hate tech that much that i dont care who they play i just want to see them lose



K, long as you never wear a VT shirt we're cool!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think if the two teams played 10 times, Tech would come out on top more often than not.  That's just my (slightly biased, but nevertheless pretty well-informed) opinion.



I dont know Doc.  I am no Dawg homer but when you play 10 times, talent will start to show.  Dawgs have more talent year in and year out.

I also think that once the tech offense is 'figured out", they can not adjust  which makes it hard to win.  I have the same fear about the new found Auburn offense. 

With Georgia playing a pro style offense and have more talent depth, I think Georgia wins 7 out of 10

But I have no dog in this fight.  Hahaha.  My my opinion

Techs best chance is to do exactly what they did two years ago. Get it rolling and dont take the foot off the accelerator.  Eventually, you just run out of gas


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> ok...well the last 10 years how many times did tech win??
> 
> you only get one shot a year...no redo's....no excuses.



maybe you didnt understand (I know how tough reading can be) but I meant the two teams playing last year.

what do you think would happen if you got to play kentucky 10 times?

you'll notice I didn't offer any excuses and I didn't ask for a redo. I responded to a specific comment, and it wasn't your comment.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> K, long as you never wear a VT shirt we're cool!



gobble gobble gobble?? i shoot turkeys


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe you didnt understand (I know how tough reading can be) but I meant the two teams playing last year.
> 
> what do you think would happen if you got to play kentucky 10 times?
> 
> you'll notice I didn't offer any excuses and I didn't ask for a redo. I responded to a specific comment, and it wasn't your comment.



well darn they need to make that quote button unable to click on other people's comments i reckon. yea i understood what you meant...but i dont believe i've ever seen them let two teams play each other ten times in one year so i guess that's why it's confusing. this aint a sissy sport like baseball or basketball. you get your one shot and take it. yea we mess up against teams too....just not against yall much. maybe this year man...but remember we just get to play yall one time...so try not to have an off night 

yea reading is tough since i'm just a dumb ol redneck....pardon my grammar


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont know Doc.  I am no Dawg homer but when you play 10 times, talent will start to show.  Dawgs have more talent year in and year out.
> 
> I also think that once the tech offense is 'figured out", they can not adjust  which makes it hard to win.  I have the same fear about the new found Auburn offense.
> 
> ...



maybe you noticed the 4 NFL draftees from Tech last year...  there was plenty of talent.

what beat GT last year was a good game plan and perfect execution on the part of the OL.

nobody has ever "figured out" the Tech offense any more than they've ever figured out any offense.  geez, why is that hard for people to understand?  you block, you tackle, you run just like any other offense.  if we get beat somebody figured it out and if florida gets beat the spread is still just as viable.  what about a pro-style offense getting beat?  I mean, you cant have it both ways.  There is no blueprint unless the blueprint is to have a monster DL that can blow up the line of scrimmage.  UGA didnt have that last year.  They had a great game plan and executed it and they beat us by a TD.

as far as adjusting, nobody adjusts more at halftime than Paul Johnson.  you may not realize it because it looks like we're running the same plays, but the blocking schemes are always being tweaked.  check out our production in the second half of games.  now, as far as throwing the football... yeah we're not very good at it.  but fact is UGA didnt ever have us down by enough that we HAD to start throwing the football.  I don't know why we threw it 4 times on that last drive.  I was mad about it then and Im still mad about it now and Paul Johnson in his interview acted like we only had 5 seconds left on the clock.  he was wrong, imo.  I dont think he's wrong often but he was dead wrong there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is truth in that.  I'm not seeing we were head and shoulders better than Tech, I'm just saying that I don't buy the, "We just had an off night." argument.
> 
> While one game doesn't define a season, talking junk about the team that beat you seems a bit, I don't know, over the top.



Again, we were also without by FAR our most valuable player for a good portion of the game.  Regardless, the ACC coastal this year is going to turn some heads as well as the ACC in general.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Miami enjoyed a brief shining point in time. That time was characterized by Miami being independant, playing many or all of the NC games at home in the Orange Bowl, UF being on probation, and a couple of excellent coaches. Currently, they don't have a stadium, their facilities are not great, they pay their head coach less than many SEC assistants make, and they have to compete in an actual conference thus, I don't know if they ever return to their previous high point. Heck, I don't know if they have ever won the ACC.



Your right, Miami is a private school but has always had a conference, they were Big East, moved to ACC in 2004 and have not won an ACC Championship. They have a contract with Sun Life Stadium through 2033.  I've never toured the facilities but I figured they were ok since alot of the alumni do part of their training there still. And I'm not sure how the economic spending on athletics goes with a private school, as far as paying coaches and what not, It would be interesting to find out though. But it would be quite a feat for any program to roll of what they did, but no I don't ever see them or any program being that great for that long again!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Again, we were also without by FAR our most valuable player.



who was that??


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> maybe you noticed the 4 NFL draftees from Tech last year...  there was plenty of talent.
> 
> what beat GT last year was a good game plan and perfect execution on the part of the OL.
> 
> ...




I totally understand where you are coming from but typically a pro style offense goes at you man to man.  The better man wins most of the time.  You guys had 4 great PRO players last year but in depth, Georgia has you 4 deep.   They may not do much with the talent they have but they do have it.  haha.

The triple option, just like the Auburn new offense, is a gimmicky style offense.  Typically one player is the center point. Once that player is handled, its over.  Hence if your QB was out?  Same with ours.  

Personally, I love a hard nosed running attack.  The type of offense we have always run.  Though our new offense creates some noise, a lot of yards and points, I still prefer a straight ahead boring running game.  Its just hard to beat.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Again, we were also without by FAR our most valuable player for a good portion of the game.  Regardless, the ACC coastal this year is going to turn some heads as well as the ACC in general.



did he play against iowa?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> who was that??



the quarterback.


----------



## papadz (Aug 4, 2010)

I think Miami could very well be on their way back to the top.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the quarterback.



so what's the excuse for iowa?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think if the two teams played 10 times, Tech would come out on top more often than not.  That's just my (slightly biased, but nevertheless pretty well-informed) opinion.



With our defense I think you're probably right.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so what's the excuse for iowa?



You're a Hawkeye fan too?

Keep drooling over your beloved SEC.  I'm an FSU fan...not an ACC fan...but I think the ACC Coastal is being underestimated by a lot of folks here.  SEC West is loaded @ the top with Bama...just not sure I believe the hype below that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Again, we were also without by FAR our most valuable player for a good portion of the game.  Regardless, the ACC coastal this year is going to turn some heads as well as the ACC in general.



You are starting to sound like you are just making excuses.  I don't expect you to like it.  But you just lost.  All the little reasons don't matter.  It's over with anyway.  We are on the verge of a brand new season and yall get another shot at us.  I hate losing to Florida all the time so i feel your pain but it's never a good idea to make excuses.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> You're a Hawkeye fan too?
> 
> Keep drooling over your beloved SEC.  I'm an FSU fan...not an ACC fan...but I think the ACC Coastal is being underestimated by a lot of folks here.  SEC West is loaded @ the top with Bama...just not sure I believe the hype below that.



not a hawkeye fan....just a tech hater.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so what's the excuse for iowa?



Iowa actually did have the D line to blow up the line of scrimmage.

And they beat us by a TD in the Orange Bowl.  I guess I'll just have to live with that... losing to a team who, when they had their starting QB, didn't lose a game all year.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Iowa actually did have the D line to blow up the line of scrimmage.
> 
> And they beat us by a TD in the Orange Bowl.  I guess I'll just have to live with that... losing to a team who, when they had their starting QB, didn't lose a game all year.



iowa had alot of close games that could have went either way and happened to go in their favor....not a great team by any stretch. that power offense of tech's put up a stellar display....155 yards


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> iowa had alot of close games that could have went either way and happened to go in their favor....not a great team by any stretch. that power offense of tech's put up a stellar display....155 yards



hmmm... a lucky team.  yeah, guess they weren't very good.

terrence cody had to block two FG's in the 4th Q against tennessee and alabama needed a TD within the last 2 minutes to beat Auburn last year... must not have been a great team.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 4, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hmmm... a lucky team.  yeah, guess they weren't very good.
> 
> terrence cody had to block two FG's in the 4th Q against tennessee and alabama needed a TD within the last 2 minutes to beat Auburn last year... must not have been a great team.



i checked my post....dont believe i said lucky anywhere.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 4, 2010)

Wait till the mutts get spurred by the Cocks. Then we will see how bold 242 is !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 4, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i checked my post....dont believe i said lucky anywhere.



this:



> iowa had alot of close games that could have went either way and happened to go in their favor....



implies luck.

what about the rest of my post?  do you think Alabama was a great team?


----------



## gin house (Aug 4, 2010)

chadair said:


> Les did well with Sabans players but LSU won a national championship despite their coach. I believe last years LSU team is what they are in for as long as Miles is coaching. Miles only won 11+ games his 1st 3 years. he has lost atotal of 9 games the last 2 seasons. And take away the ref's last year against UGA, and he loses 10 games.



x2,  miles hasnt proved anything to me, he walked into some of the best athletes and well coached athletes to win a national championship his first year if i remeber correct, hes got four years of players from saben, now he has to recruit to win, i think as others have said, he and lsu are highly overated,  the program is soon to see what the result of saben leaving will bring, its not gonna be good.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

gin house said:


> x2,  Meyer hasnt proved anything to me, he walked into some of the best athletes and well coached athletes to win a national championship his second year if i remeber correct, hes got four years of players from Zook, now he has to recruit to win, i think as others have said, he and Florida are highly overated,  the program is soon to see what the result of Zook leaving will bring, its not gonna be good.



  Would this be pot stirring?  

Only this season will prove me wrong. Oscar is out of Zooks players, and from now on out Oscar will have to prove on the field with what he has harvested from the HS fields, and not someone elses cooking.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wasn't implying luck...just that they won some close games that could have gone either way. takes skill to win close games as well not simply luck. yes bama was a great team who also won some close games.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wait till the mutts get spurred by the Cocks. Then we will see how bold 242 is !!



if sc beats uga then thats how it goes and i'll congratulate sc. i think you should be worrying about who the gnats should be playing tho


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You are starting to sound like you are just making excuses.  I don't expect you to like it.  But you just lost.  All the little reasons don't matter.  It's over with anyway.  We are on the verge of a brand new season and yall get another shot at us.  I hate losing to Florida all the time so i feel your pain but it's never a good idea to make excuses.



I'm just pointing out factors that changed the outcome of that game.  You won, you were better that day playing with the cards that were delt.  You will NEVER convince me that we were not the better team last year however, even if we lost to you head to head.  And I feel perfectly at ease saying the exact opposite for 2008 when we beat you yet you were a much better team.  Anyway ACC coastal is going to be strong, hopefully someone goes undefeated and gets some love from the BCS.  Can't wait to see the results of some of these SEC/ACC matchups this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm just pointing out factors that changed the outcome of that game.  You won, you were better that day playing with the cards that were delt.  You will NEVER convince me that we were not the better team last year however, even if we lost to you head to head.  And I feel perfectly at ease saying the exact opposite for 2008 when we beat you yet you were a much better team.  Anyway ACC coastal is going to be strong, hopefully someone goes undefeated and gets some love from the BCS.  Can't wait to see the results of some of these SEC/ACC matchups this year.



Hey man I'm not trying to convince you of anything.  Good post.


----------



## bmason300 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a huge Canes fan (Raised in Miami) and a big Dawgs fan (Live in NEGA).  I don't care about which division is the best, because I don't think anyone is going to be able to beat Alabama.  Unless it is another SEC team...East or West.  Even with one loss, they will be in the National Championship Game and win it.  Not a fan of 'Bama, but I have to give them credit where credit is due.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 5, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> if sc beats uga then thats how it goes and i'll congratulate sc. i think you should be worrying about who the gnats should be playing tho



I quit worrying the day PJ was hired !!


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 5, 2010)

bmason300 said:


> I'm a huge Canes fan (Raised in Miami) and a big Dawgs fan (Live in NEGA).  I don't care about which division is the best, because I don't think anyone is going to be able to beat Alabama.  Unless it is another SEC team...East or West.  Even with one loss, they will be in the National Championship Game and win it.  Not a fan of 'Bama, but I have to give them credit where credit is due.



If they go with 1 loss and two other BCS teams go undefeated, it will be only prove to more people how much of a joke the BCS is.  Bama barely won some games last year against teams that weren't very good.  If McCoy was in the game, they wouldn't have won the NC last year. Heck, with a true freshman QB at the helm the game wasn't over until he threw another interception at the end of the game.  Bama's going to have their hands full with Penn State because they aren't a dominate team like the great teams.  There good, they are far from great!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm just pointing out factors that changed the outcome of that game.  You won, you were better that day playing with the cards that were delt.  You will NEVER convince me that we were not the better team last year however, even if we lost to you head to head.  And I feel perfectly at ease saying the exact opposite for 2008 when we beat you yet you were a much better team.  Anyway ACC coastal is going to be strong, hopefully someone goes undefeated and gets some love from the BCS. *Can't wait to see the results of some of these SEC/ACC matchups this year*.



What matchups are you talking about ? I can't wait to see some of the ACC's early matchups . I actually want VT to beat BSU and Miami to beat OSU.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What matchups are you talking about ? I can't wait to see some of the ACC's early matchups . I actually want VT to beat BSU and Miami to beat OSU.



LSU vs. UNC, Auburn vs. Climpsun, Alabama vs. Duke , USCe vs. Climpsun, Tech vs. UGA..


----------



## ACguy (Aug 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LSU vs. UNC, Auburn vs. Climpsun, Alabama vs. Duke , USCe vs. Climpsun, Tech vs. UGA..



No FSU vs UF or Vandy vs WF? What games do you think your great ACC will win ? I will take the SEC to win atleast 3 of your 5 and atleast 4 of the 7.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

Winners of those games will be....  Wait for it..

Uf of FSU   (More talent - Better coaching)
LSU over UNC  (UNC will flounder)
Auburn over Clemson (good game)
Alabama over duke (so what)
Clemson over USC  (Its time)
UGA over Tech   (More talent and better drinkers)
Wake over Vandy  (Vandy will not be good this year)


Bet on em


----------



## bmason300 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> If they go with 1 loss and two other BCS teams go undefeated, it will be only prove to more people how much of a joke the BCS is.  Bama barely won some games last year against teams that weren't very good.  If McCoy was in the game, they wouldn't have won the NC last year. Heck, with a true freshman QB at the helm the game wasn't over until he threw another interception at the end of the game.  Bama's going to have their hands full with Penn State because they aren't a dominate team like the great teams.  There good, they are far from great!



Yes, McCoy would have made a huge difference in the game, but defense wins games and every time there was a close game, just like the NC Game, the defense pulled thru to win it for them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> If they go with 1 loss and two other BCS teams go undefeated, it will be only prove to more people how much of a joke the BCS is.  Bama barely won some games last year against teams that weren't very good.  If McCoy was in the game, they wouldn't have won the NC last year. Heck, with a true freshman QB at the helm the game wasn't over until he threw another interception at the end of the game.  Bama's going to have their hands full with Penn State because they aren't a dominate team like the great teams.  There good, they are far from great!




Jetjockey, though I agree with some of your points here, tell me a good team that DIDNT barely beat a team or two that was not really good last year?

You can talk trash on bama all you want.  You have my permission but was there a dominate team last season?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LSU vs. UNC, Auburn vs. Climpsun, Alabama vs. Duke , USCe vs. Climpsun, Tech vs. UGA..



Nitram you will probably just ignore this but you're expending perfectly good energy on an endeavor that's not worth any of your time.

I don't know what's being posted because that guy is on my ignore list but I see his posts following yours and I'm here to tell you, don't waste your time.

That guy has nothing to say that is worth reading.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 6, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I quit worrying the day PJ was hired !!



ya'll didn't look worried at all against uga or iowa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Winners of those games will be....  Wait for it..
> 
> Uf of FSU   (More talent - Better coaching)
> LSU over UNC  (UNC will flounder)
> ...


LSU over UNC
FSU over UF
Auburn over Clemson
Bama over Duke
Clemson over USC
Tech over UGA
Wake over Vandy

ACC goes 4 of 7.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nitram you will probably just ignore this but you're expending perfectly good energy on an endeavor that's not worth any of your time.
> 
> I don't know what's being posted because that guy is on my ignore list but I see his posts following yours and I'm here to tell you, don't waste your time.
> 
> That guy has nothing to say that is worth reading.



Appreciate the heads up   We haven't really gotten into yet.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Uf of FSU   (More talent -



More talent? I don't know about that one. FSU gets plenty of 4 and 5 star blue chippers just like the Gators plus they have a veteran qb with what I have read could be the best offensive line in college football. They have the players, I think it all rides on how well Fisher and his staff coaches them. I think FSU takes the Gators this year.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LSU over UNC
> FSU over UF
> Auburn over Clemson
> Bama over Duke
> ...



3 of your 4 wins are coming from ACC atlantic teams. After last year I have a hard time seeing the ACC having a winning record against the SEC . I kinda hope your right about the Tech game. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Appreciate the heads up   We haven't really gotten into yet.




If you agree with him that a team runs on someone easily when they get  121 rushing yards , then you may want to ignore me too .


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> You can talk trash on bama all you want.  You have my permission but was there a dominate team last season?



IMO. No, not last year.  There wasn't really a team that dominated all year long like in years past.   Bama was good, but they weren't great.  In 2005 when Texas won the NC they ran over everyone they played all year with the exception of Ohio state, who they beat 25-22.  Otherwise they scored over 40 points every single game.  USC was the same way that year until they lost to UT in the NC game.  They crushed everyone they played and there were no close games with the exception of a 3 point win against a Notre Dame team that was pretty good.  Last year Bama could have easily fell to Auburn and Tenn and they didn't really dominate teams.  With the exception of 3 division I-AA teams they didn't score over 40 points all year.  Heck, they only scored 30+ 5 times against D-I schools..........  Like I said, Bama was good last year, but they weren't dominating like the great teams have been in the past.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> IMO. No, not last year.  There wasn't really a team that dominated all year long like in years past.   Bama was good, but they weren't great.  In 2005 when Texas won the NC they ran over everyone they played all year with the exception of Ohio state, who they beat 25-22.  Otherwise they scored over 40 points every single game.  USC was the same way that year until they lost to UT in the NC game.  They crushed everyone they played and there were no close games with the exception of a 3 point win against a Notre Dame team that was pretty good.  Last year Bama could have easily fell to Auburn and Tenn and they didn't really dominate teams.  With the exception of 3 division I-AA teams they didn't score over 40 points all year.  Heck, they only scored 30+ 5 times against D-I schools..........  Like I said, Bama was good last year, but they weren't dominating like the great teams have been in the past.



I agree but you really didnt answer my question.  You said that bama being #1 was incorrect this year.  Who should be there?

And I agree with what you said in some respect.  Bama did not really dominate everyone and really should have lost the Tennessee game.  Not sure I will say they should have lost the Auburn game.  We ran out of players with our depth.  Which is part of it.  We outplayed them for a while but in the end, they had more horses..  

I still say they play a much harder schedule day in and day out than either USC or TExas.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> More talent? I don't know about that one. FSU gets plenty of 4 and 5 star blue chippers just like the Gators plus they have a veteran qb with what I have read could be the best offensive line in college football. They have the players, I think it all rides on how well Fisher and his staff coaches them. I think FSU takes the Gators this year.



Florida is top 3 in recruiting almost every year.  They have more talent overall than FSU and better coaching.  They will beat FSU again.  And I dislike UF.  

More talent.  Better coaching usually wins..


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't remember saying Bama shouldn't have been #1.  They probably should be, but I would be suprised if they win the BCS again this year.  As far as Bama playing a tougher schedule year in and year out, were just going to have to agree to disagree.  The Pac 10 teams seem to do just fine against the SEC and they have no problem scheduling tough OOC unlike the SEC.   USC has owned the SEC over the past 10 years (4-0) and they schedule tough OOC games almost every year.  They play Notre Dame every year, and you can add Nebraska (twice), Ohio State (twice), Auburn (twice), BYU (twice), Ohio State (twice), Arkansas (twice), and Virginia Tech to the OOC games that USC has played.  Guess what, they haven't lost a single game to all of those teams in the last 10 years.  Heck, they have only lost 1 OOC game since about 2001 (1 loss against UT in the BCS game). Throw on the fact that they play 9 conference games (instead of 8 like the SEC) against the Pac 10 (who has an overall winning record against the SEC in the past 12 years) and I don't see how you can say that SEC teams play a harder schedule.  Name 1 SEC team who is willing to play OOC games against the best teams in the Big 10, Big 12, SEC, and Mt west Conference.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Florida is top 3 in recruiting almost every year.  They have more talent overall than FSU and better coaching.  They will beat FSU again.  And I dislike UF.
> 
> More talent.  Better coaching usually wins..



I still don't buy that. Recruiting rankings are nice but experience means an awful lot too and it ain't like FSU does not have a solid recruiting class every year themselves. Florida lost the bulk of their team to graduation and the draft. FSU returns their entire offense including QB Christian Ponder. As far as coaching goes, it's still up in the air with Fisher. Still, the Gators must replace Charlie Strong.  I still think FSU wins this year, we'll see.

http://www.nationalchamps.net/2010/earlybird/teams/floridastate.htm

http://www.nationalchamps.net/2010/earlybird/teams/florida.htm


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LSU over UNC
> FSU over UF
> Auburn over Clemson
> Bama over Duke
> ...



"Hey Kool Aid!!" Keep on drinking it bro.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nBeUGqeYsQg&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nBeUGqeYsQg&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> IMO. No, not last year.  There wasn't really a team that dominated all year long like in years past.   Bama was good, but they weren't great.  In 2005 when Texas won the NC they ran over everyone they played all year with the exception of Ohio state, who they beat 25-22.  Otherwise they scored over 40 points every single game.  USC was the same way that year until they lost to UT in the NC game.  They crushed everyone they played and there were no close games with the exception of a 3 point win against a Notre Dame team that was pretty good.  Last year Bama could have easily fell to Auburn and Tenn and they didn't really dominate teams.  With the exception of 3 division I-AA teams they didn't score over 40 points all year.  Heck, they only scored 30+ 5 times against D-I schools..........  Like I said, Bama was good last year, but they weren't dominating like the great teams have been in the past.



BAMA dominated VT and they destroyed the Gators...two pretty good teams.
They scored at will against Auburn and South Carolina on the final drive of each game,...not on a hail marry...simply pushed the ball right down the field...Ingram did it all by himself against the gamecocks,...and after spotting Au 14, we shut them down.
McElroy had a tough stretch in the middle of the season for sure, and honestly BAMA didn't dominate every game, but with the exception of UT,...there was little doubt about the final outcome.


----------

